# My iPhone 5 Since Uber Installed Drivers App....



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Some weird things have been happening with my iPhone 5 since Uber installed the drivers app. I never had a problem with my phone in the 2 years or so since I had it. I don't know if it's just coincidence or just a WTF moment.

After 2 days, I had to get my battery replaced. Never had a problem with it before the app was installed. 89 bucks..

Now after 2 weeks, my phone is totally dead and the repairs will exceed the value of the phone per Apple Store geeks.

Thankfully the Sprint store sold me a new iPhone 5C for 50 bucks....I'm a long time customer with Sprint.

Anybody else's iPhone bite the bullet , since the driver app has been installed ?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The battery thing is understandable, average life of a smartphone battery is less than 2 years. Over time the battery just loses its ability to charge fully, or retain a full charge. The cells in the battery just deteriorate, and if the battery has overheated repeatedly, the cell degradation is quicker.
But the phone itself going on the fritz is something that might not be a coincidence. You were one of the first one to get the Uber Driver download. More reports from drivers may confirm this shortly.
5C has a bit bigger screen, right?


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Some weird things have been happening with my iPhone 5 since Uber installed the drivers app. I never had a problem with my phone in the 2 years or so since I had it. I don't know if it's just coincidence or just a WTF moment.
> 
> After 2 days, I had to get my battery replaced. Never had a problem with it before the app was installed. 89 bucks..
> 
> ...


Uber's going to make sure that phone costs you, one way or another. They probably own stock in apple and the company that makes the batteries.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The battery thing is understandable, average life of a smartphone battery is less than 2 years. Over time the battery just loses its ability to charge fully, or retain a full charge. The cells in the battery just deteriorate, and if the battery has overheated repeatedly, the cell degradation is quicker.
> But the phone itself going on the fritz is something that might not be a coincidence. You were one of the first one to get the Uber Driver download. More reports from drivers may confirm this shortly.
> 5C has a bit bigger screen, right?


Looks the same to me...


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anybody have a working link to download the drivers app ?


----------



## Josef (Aug 26, 2014)

I am thinking about getting the byop too.........any information on how it is working?


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Some weird things have been happening with my iPhone 5 since Uber installed the drivers app. I never had a problem with my phone in the 2 years or so since I had it. I don't know if it's just coincidence or just a WTF moment.
> 
> After 2 days, I had to get my battery replaced. Never had a problem with it before the app was installed. 89 bucks..
> 
> ...


Well, your first problem is owning an iPhone! $89 for a battery replacement and $50 for a new phone??? Get an Android, better, bigger, faster, and much much cheaper. You can buy batteries on amazon and replace them yourself!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> Get an Android, better, bigger, faster, and much much cheaper.


How will he run the Uber app on his Android phone....or are you suggesting that he should buy two phones?


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> Well, your first problem is owning an iPhone! $89 for a battery replacement and $50 for a new phone??? Get an Android, better, bigger, faster, and much much cheaper. You can buy batteries on amazon and replace them yourself!


Android's charging adapter is bad on the samsung. They are cheap and you wont be able to charge your phone in a 1.5 years as the female receptacle gets loose. It's the female part that ends up not working because the male adapter going in and out so much stretches out the female adapter and the female adapter just doesn't tighten up like it use too when you first got it. ;-)

The iphone has perfected the multiple insertion of the male to female charging connection as you can keep putting it in and taking it out and it never loses it's fit. ;-)

My experience with the S2 vs the iPhone.

I currently have the Nokia 1520 windows phone, so far the female receptacle has been keep the male receptacle nice and tight and still charges properly.

Maybe just an issue with the samsung phone, not sure.

They should get a higher quality female mini connector like the ones sony uses, those Japanese always remain nice, tight and firm on multiple insertions over long periods of time.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Android's charging adapter is bad on the samsung. They are cheap and you wont be able to charge your phone in a 1.5 years as the female receptacle gets loose. It's the female part that ends up not working because the male adapter going in and out so much stretches out the female adapter and the female adapter just doesn't tighten up like it use too when you first got it. ;-)
> 
> The iphone has perfected the multiple insertion of the male to female charging connection as you can keep putting it in and taking it out and it never loses it's fit. ;-)
> 
> ...


I had to throw away 2 of my samsung phones because of power jack problem. On my last samsung it was super easy to replace it without soldering anything


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Does anybody have a working link to download the drivers app ?


This link should work on your phone (doesn't always work on PC browsers)

t.uber.com/byod1


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Android's charging adapter is bad on the samsung. They are cheap and you wont be able to charge your phone in a 1.5 years as the female receptacle gets loose. It's the female part that ends up not working because the male adapter going in and out so much stretches out the female adapter and the female adapter just doesn't tighten up like it use too when you first got it. ;-)
> 
> The iphone has perfected the multiple insertion of the male to female charging connection as you can keep putting it in and taking it out and it never loses it's fit. ;-)
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Biology lesson! Lol


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I use the rider app on an iPad mini, no problem. I just wished it would work in landscape mode.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Android's charging adapter is bad on the samsung. They are cheap and you wont be able to charge your phone in a 1.5 years as the female receptacle gets loose. It's the female part that ends up not working because the male adapter going in and out so much stretches out the female adapter and the female adapter just doesn't tighten up like it use too when you first got it. ;-)
> 
> The iphone has perfected the multiple insertion of the male to female charging connection as you can keep putting it in and taking it out and it never loses it's fit. ;-)
> 
> ...


I've had the galaxy S4 since Christmas. No problems so far. Plus, it was a free phone and it wouldn't be much to replace, certainly not as much as an iPhone.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How will he run the Uber app on his Android phone....or are you suggesting that he should buy two phones?


I'm suggesting that until they come out with an android driver app, use their phone. He just spent $140 on his iPhone. That is 14 weeks using the uber phone. Plus, i have talked with other iPhone users who say that the uber driver app basically makes their phone useless while running it. No calls, no nav, nothing but uber when running the app.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> I'm suggesting that until they come out with an android driver app, use their phone. He just spent $140 on his iPhone. That is 14 weeks using the uber phone. Plus, i have talked with other iPhone users who say that the uber driver app basically makes their phone useless while running it. No calls, no nav, nothing but uber when running the app.


I've had no problem taking calls while running the app&#8230;..nav works fine too. I've even shazamed songs on the radio and still received pings.

iphone4


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Some weird things have been happening with my iPhone 5 since Uber installed the drivers app. I never had a problem with my phone in the 2 years or so since I had it. I don't know if it's just coincidence or just a WTF moment.
> 
> After 2 days, I had to get my battery replaced. Never had a problem with it before the app was installed. 89 bucks..
> 
> ...


The iPhone 5 has a battery defect. Call your local app store and schedule and appointment to have it replaced at no cost.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> I'm suggesting that until they come out with an android driver app, use their phone. He just spent $140 on his iPhone. That is 14 weeks using the uber phone. Plus, i have talked with other iPhone users who say that the uber driver app basically makes their phone useless while running it. No calls, no nav, nothing but uber when running the app.


I picked up an Uber worker today and he said by end of the month an android app will be released


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I use the rider app on an iPad mini, no problem. I just wished it would work in landscape mode.


that is good news. who loaded the software? what model of Mini do you have?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

My new iPhone kicks butt....


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I use the rider app on an iPad mini, no problem. I just wished it would work in landscape mode.


Yuri, do you have the ipad Mini with cellular or with WiFi only and using your phone as a hotspot. Just wondering?


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> Well, your first problem is owning an iPhone! $89 for a battery replacement and $50 for a new phone??? Get an Android, better, bigger, faster, and much much cheaper. You can buy batteries on amazon and replace them yourself!


The Uber driver app doesn't currently work on Android devices (at least I haven't heard anything), so getting an Android device probably won't solve his Uber-related problem.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

IPhone 5C is just an iPhone 5 with a different case and a few small differences.

iPhone 5S is also the same size as the iPhone 5.

I have had zero issues with my iPhone5 and it has had the Uber driver App on it since 2012, when it was listed in the App Store for a few weeks. As i have said previously I keep it there incase the Uber Phone goes down.

I would rather run the App on a small tablet such as a Galaxy Tab or iPad Mini.

But you may have to use a bluetooth GPS if you have a wifi only model.

Not sure if that goes for all tablets but certainly my iPad 2nd Gen Wifi has no GPS just eGPS which is useless.


----------



## alex_87 (Oct 10, 2014)

You battery died because uber app runs GPS module and cellular data on its max performance. and it takes a the power out. You will be having same issue with new battery as well, regardless of model of the phone. Battery would last 50-75 % less than if you not using gps all the time.
Always keep your device plugged to charger it would help save battery life.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

If you keep a phone charging constantly you will eventually knacker the battery.

Have that issue with my Note 2.

As far as the Uber iPhone goes i charge it up then let it discharge to about 10% then charge it up again.

After over a year it is still fine.

It does flatten faster when i have stuff tethered to it.


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Does anybody have a working link to download the drivers app ?


www.lemonparty.com the site works great


----------

